# YAY!!!



## MCpl ??????? (12 Jan 2005)

its my birthday today and i have to go to cadets, i hope they dont sing to me, im not good infront of big crouds


----------



## Burrows (12 Jan 2005)

Happy Birthday...


----------



## Zedic_1913 (12 Jan 2005)

I once had an annual inspection on my birthday ... just don't tell people and you should be fine.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (12 Jan 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Saorse (12 Jan 2005)

Have a great birthday, my fellow Master Corporal. I say tell your corps; makes for an interesting time  :


----------



## army_gurl_74 (12 Jan 2005)

Happy Birthday! 

Going to cadets on your birthday is always super fun, you should be happy.


----------



## gt102 (12 Jan 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (12 Jan 2005)

Happy Birthday.  Over the past 15 years employed in cadets, the reserves and reg force, I have been away from home for 11 Birthdays.  Such is life.


----------

